# Shanghai Pechino Xi'An > Cina > the best photo



## toscanafoto (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to share with the community the photos of my trip to China

To see the photo galleries click the link below

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcodileo/sets/72157628897553251/

I visited: Shanghai - Xi'An - Beijing


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2006)

Heya, toscanafoto, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Since you are presenting us a whole site, I moved your thread from the General Gallery to the Personal and Professional Photography Sites Forum.

You are always welcome to choose one or two or three best liked photos from your site and present them (directly) in either the General Gallery or the Landscape and Nature Gallery or the Portraits Gallery or the Snapshots and Bloopers.

But this is the place the whole sites.


----------



## PNA (Oct 17, 2006)

I looked over you web site and viewed the statues of XI&#8217;AN and noticed a lot of rubble at the end of each row of soldiers. Do you know if the standing soldiers were found standing or in a pile as in the rear of the columns?
My wife and I were ticketed to visit China and XI&#8217;AN in Oct of 2001, but the events of 9/11  told us to cancel for a more safe time to travel. The trip to China is still in the future.

Very nice web site, BTW.


----------



## toscanafoto (Mar 9, 2007)

I Love China

thanks for compliments


----------



## toscanafoto (Jan 27, 2012)

the gallery in now complete


----------

